# Car Peace?



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

I need to know how to make Aria quiet in the car. She barks for paper and everything. When my kid leaves for school Aria just starts barking constantly. We have to make sure the windows are closed so any advice for making the car a peace place? Thanks!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

has she always been noisy in the car? why does she bark for paper???
Can you leave her at home sometimes??


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Only 3 days ago she started being noisy in the car. She is OBSESSED with paper so that answers you second question. We would leave her at home but, she is attached to my daughter so she barks at my daughter to bring her along. When she leaves, that is the loudest I have seen her get. So yeah.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmmmm, not sure what to say... hopefully the experts will chime in soon!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This sounds like it's not necessarily a car thing. What happens if you daughter leaves the house. ?


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

She barks and whines. Same thing. I thought it was just because my daughter is the one who spends the most time with her. Like training,playing,grooming and everything. So how do you think I could fix this?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

well, it sounds to me like she is VERY attached to your daugther, she is your havs PERSON.... curious how old she is??
My kids WISH Tillie was more attached to them, but I am the "bad guy" with the grooming, did the potty/crate training, trains with her, I am blessed to her 'person' but she doesn't bark or whine when I leave.... not sure if there is a way to 'fix' the barking/crying if it has to do with attachment. How long as it been going on? ... hopefully Dave can help you out!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Aria said:


> She barks and whines. Same thing. I thought it was just because my daughter is the one who spends the most time with her. Like training,playing,grooming and everything. So how do you think I could fix this?


yeah , I'm guessing you have a couple of things going on here. Primarily she is barking because it usually works for her. This is a learned type of behavior in that she barks and you and or your daugther reinforce it with attention. Any attention at all is reinforcing for them. A second possible issue is maybe a bit of separation distress. I would work on both. I have a great article on this ,that is too long to post on the forum. Email me privately first and then I will send it to you .Pm me first here because I will need to email you off site. Here is an articie on separation anxiety/distress. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/home-alone


----------

